# Hyper Ovulation



## MidgeMommy (Mar 22, 2007)

When I was REALLY young (13) my OB diagnosed my with hyper-ovulation, r, the release of multiple eggs per cycle.

Five years later, baby girl was concieved with perfect use of the pill, condoms, AND sperimicide.

The only option (that I could see) was a copper IUD.

I got it implanted 10 weeks postpartum, baby girl is now 7 months old, and I am now VERY afraid that I have been pregnant 2+ times, and that the IUD has rid me of the implantation. I actually had positive pregnancy tests (light) but I chalked it up to bad tests and got my period a week later.

To add to my paranoia, I have been having one-sided cramping, for three days now. (I am not ovulating.)

Does anyone have ANY more information on hyper-ovulation and the IUD? My OB didn't think it was contra-indicated, but, then, it isn't really considered a fertility 'disorder,' since infertility is (usually) more debilitating.

I can't find any information on hyper-ovulation, beyond the basics. Was I pregnant? Does the IUD need to come out now? I'm off to look up ectopic pregnancy.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't know why it would be contraindicated but I would want my OB to know for sure before insertion. I would make a phone call on that one.

This is a sensitive subject, so I'm treading carefully here. And I'm not a medical professional. The first function of an IUD is to is to be hostile to sperm and eggs, preventing implantation. However, implantation can still occur and a secondary function is to make the uterine lining hostile to implantation of a fertilized egg. So depending on your definition of "pregnant" it is possible that an egg can be fertilized while using the IUD. I think the failure rate of copper IUD is around 1-3%? I don't think you are any more likely to have a tubal pregnancy because of the IUD. If nothing else I would go see my doc and talk about the possibilities and your thoughts/feelings on the issue and decide to continue or have it removed after that.


----------



## MidgeMommy (Mar 22, 2007)

I called my OB the first time I thought I was pregnant, she gave me a rather noncommital answer, said she would 'look into' the hyper-ovulation possibility, and hasn't called me back since (two months later).

I need a new OB.

Nonetheless, I know there is a greater risk that if you GET pregnant, it will be an ectopic pregnancy, however, pregnancy in general is a VERY small percentage, but of that percentage their is a higher percentage of ectopic pregnancy than among non-IUD pregnancies.

NO ONE knows anything about hyper-ovulation? I am considering posting in the multiples board, because I would assume momma's with this problem would have multiple sets of multiples.

Thank you for posting, though. And I understand about the sensitive issue of the IUD, but I understood that actual implantation was VERY rare, and that was where I drew the line. And now, we're not so sure. Maybe I should really be posting in the fertility acceptance thread!


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree it is time for a new doc.

Sorry I don't know more about hyper ovulation. It does interest me! I wonder how your doc diagnosed you with out looking at your genes?


----------

